# Today I went to hollister for a job interview



## laurreenn (May 7, 2008)

so background information on me: i've been recruited by abercrombie as well as hollister, and today (after much urging from my friend who just got a job there a week ago) went in for the group interview. i'm excited for this job (hopefully i get it, i've never had a real job before) but i'm not sure what to expect. anyone work there? any experiences good or bad with them?


----------



## ColdDayInHell (May 7, 2008)

Hope you get the job! Good luck!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 7, 2008)

*Good luck, I hope you get it!



*


----------



## pinksugar (May 7, 2008)

best of luck... We don't have hollister's in Australia so I can't give you any advice on that front


----------



## pretty_pink13 (May 7, 2008)

Good Luck!! THe best advice I could give you is don't blow your whole pay check on clothes!


----------



## Anthea (May 7, 2008)

Good luck on the job


----------



## banapple (May 7, 2008)

Ive read many complaints on working there by people XD

but dont let it discourage you from working haha. a job is a job, money xP

you have to get their clothes to wear when you work there (which basically means your first paycheck goes to the company anyway)...and you don't get that many hours because A&amp;F company hires like a crapload of employees. keep them "fresh faced". so don't expect to work that much? lol

they basically look for looks, not much skills~

good luck. haha


----------



## speedy (May 7, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Karren (May 7, 2008)

Hope ya get it!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 8, 2008)

Good luck!!


----------

